# Power windows/sunroof dead



## jayrevel (May 24, 2004)

Windows and sunroof won't operate, power locks work fine. Replaced the fusible link and the relay (or breaker?) inside the left-hand box mounted near the coolant overflow bin. What am I missing? I thought for sure it was the fusible link but now thats shot down. I see no circuit breakers, if there are any. Help!

Jay


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

do any of the windows work?

If not, its prolly your master switch. or a short or open between the fuse link and the switch. re-check the main power and fuse link for continuity.

good luck


----------



## jayrevel (May 24, 2004)

nope, no windows work, from any doorswitch. The sunroof won't open either, could that still be the master switch? I thought I read that the master switch was located in the driver door, but would that effect the switch on the roof for the sunroof as well?


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

I'm betting the sunroof and the windows are on the same circuit and use the same fuse. Check your fusable link again and make sure there are not any fuses under the hood for power windows. I'd go look at my car, but its a long walk.


----------



## jayrevel (May 24, 2004)

ultimatuc said:


> I'm betting the sunroof and the windows are on the same circuit and use the same fuse. Check your fusable link again and make sure there are not any fuses under the hood for power windows. I'd go look at my car, but its a long walk.


Yeah I replaced the fusable link, did nothing, checked all fuses in the internal fusebox and the ones in with the fusable links next to the battery, all are intact. I also switched out the relay for the power windows on the left side of the engine and it did nothing.


----------



## alt97 (Feb 27, 2005)

*same problems*

I’m having the same problems as described in this thread ("Power windows/sunroof dead”)

Were you able to find the root cause? 
thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the ignition relay 2 (power window) under the hood in the fuse box on the passenger side. Try pulling it out and then turn it over and tap it lightly on a solid surface to possibly break the contacts free inside. Then try it if it still doesn't work replace the relay anyway.

Troy


----------

